# Whats the word on the Jackson X series?



## Blasphemer (Nov 29, 2011)

Specifically, the SLX soloist. I'm eyeing this pretty hard (even though I'm slowly going blind because of it)






Hows their quality compared to other guitars (not necessarily Jacksons), and how does the neck feel? Is it super-duper thin, or more of a comfortable C kind of thing?


----------



## Dvaienat (Nov 29, 2011)

A guy on the MG.org forum posted an NGD with regards to one, here is the link:

NGD: Jackson Soloist SLXT

He describes the neck shape, hardware and quality in depth. Bear in mind that is the TOM version, though.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 29, 2011)

That works. I would/will block off the floyd to dive-only.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 30, 2011)

Another review of the X-series (KVXT) below, in short well-made and good bang for the buck.

Jackson's new X series!


----------



## dres_x (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my god...my GAS just shot through the roof


----------



## sell2792 (Nov 30, 2011)

The natural finish Soloist looks amazing.


----------



## cap-tan (Nov 30, 2011)

I have one of the new SLXT's and I love it! The only things to swap out are the pickups, tuning machines, and nut and saddles(if you so choose) everything else is perfect!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2011)

I've played a couple of the SLXs and jacksonplayer's SLXT. All were excellent guitars, above quality standards for the price point. I was pleasantly surprised.

Edit: The neck is a pleasant C shape - not overly large, and not too thin. I found it very comfortable.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 30, 2011)

That green is hot man!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 30, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I've played a couple of the SLXs and jacksonplayer's SLXT. All were excellent guitars, above quality standards for the price point. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Edit: The neck is a pleasant C shape - not overly large, and not too thin. I found it very comfortable.



It's at times like these I really hate living in the UK, no news on my SLSXMG keep being told it's not available yet. 

Hearing all the positive feedback, dare I say a renaissance of Jackson's import line isn't helping. 

Hey ho, patience is a virtue they say.

Question, how does the profile compare with a U.S. Soloist and say a 90's Professional (bearing in mind I'm used to the 90's Fusion "waffer-thin" profile).


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Question, how does the profile compare with a U.S. Soloist and say a 90's Professional (bearing in mind I'm used to the 90's Fusion "waffer-thin" profile).



It's more like a US Soloist - actually, it's quite a bit like the late '80s profile.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 30, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Another review of the X-series (KVXT) below, in short well-made and good bang for the buck.
> 
> Jackson's new X series!


That green looks 100% better in person, rather then those factory photos


----------



## BigBaldIan (Dec 1, 2011)

God help me the more I look at the green, the more I like it.


----------



## Force (Dec 1, 2011)

The green soloist is what im after but havent been able to find someone who'll ship to Australia yet


----------



## Force (Dec 3, 2011)

Or this


----------



## TylarBoyle (Nov 7, 2012)

I played one with the floyd rose, really awesome other then the pick ups(in my opinion) and i bought it


----------

